# Durras lake, late afternoon - 7/2



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Late notice,
But ive decided to head to Durras tomorrow (Thursday) after work to target some bream and whiting.
Im hoping to launch between 5:30 - 6pm from the South Durras boat ramp and fish till around 8:30 - 9pm.

If anyone else is keen you are very welcome to join me 8)


----------

